# Something strange



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

So the car charged fully and I went to put away the charger cord. When I got there the charding icon light was blue and unlocked. I just pulled it right out... That’s not normal right? It’s the first time I didn’t have to unlock the car to unplug. Thoughts?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Midnit3 said:


> So the car charged fully and I went to put away the charger cord. When I got there the charding icon light was blue and unlocked. I just pulled it right out... That's not normal right? It's the first time I didn't have to unlock the car to unplug. Thoughts?


likely because of your temperature. some of the "cold weather improvements" were to unlock the charge port latch if the car thought there was a case where it could freeze in the locked position.


----------

